# Pool filter sand safe?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. I wanted to change my substrate from gravel to sand in my 210. Thought that if I buy from lfs, a bit expensive. Heard about this pool filter sand. Any bad effects to water or fish? Thx.


----------



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

I would recommend play sand, like the dark gray/tan playsand from Home Depot. It resembles closely the sand in the Rio ***** (appearance) and is ideal for forest fish setups. I have this in two tanks with no issues waterwise or fishwise, and it does look realistic. It's around $7-8 for a bag.

Pool sand might contain something, it is after all meant to filter water; plus it is usually white which is stressful on fish as a substrate. And some types can be rather angular (rough), a concern for substrate fish.

Byron.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

pool filter sand is 100% safe, actually went out this morning for some for my Monster/ray tank, 

Main advantage too pool filter sand over play sand is the filter sand has a larger grain size, so less likely too get sucked up a filter intake. 

other then that it's all the same, same goes for most construction sands,

It's all the same stuff basic quartz/silica sand the 3 main things that set types of sand apart are what size the grain of sand is, how sharp it's grains are, and how consistent the size of the grains are i within the bag, (all one size grain or a range)

Long and short pool filter sand is a good choice same inert sand as the play sand but a bit bigger grain size too keep it down!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

It's inert - perfectly safe. Get it from a pool/spa supply store.

Many will tell you that play sand from the big box stores can be quite dirty/dusty and take a while to clean up, with much rinsing needed. PFS is very clean - the white silica sand makes fish & plant colors really pop, and there are other color variations if you want them. Granulation & density are excellent - easy on bottom dwellers & a breeze to keep clean - doesn't easily get into filter intakes & screw up impellers.
I have it in 2 tanks & wouldn't use anything else.
Thousands of aquarists use PFS, particularly many discus keepers who have planted tanks.
See what others have to say.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

No. It's perfectly safe. I use it in my 108 and a lot of other members use the same pool filter sand I have. The only concer was the silica in the sand. There is a post up about how it MAY damage filter internals if it gets sucked into the filter (correct me if I am wrong) and some say the fine silica may scratch the fish? 

If you do choose to use it, and are after that 'white' sand, there is a store called langley bywater. They sell it for $14/ 50lbs. Just to give you can idea. I used about 1.25 bags for a 2-2.5" bed. Hope this helps! Goodluck!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Jay, if you want to have a look-see to get an idea of the effect of PFS,
here's some pics of my 2 tanks:
2tanks pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Can always try a local brick / masonry store , they would have a variety of sand's available, they also tend too know a bit about the gran size and smoothness of the sands they offer as well then you just pick what suites your tank !


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Wow this is awesome. Just posted 2 hours ago and so many replys. Wondering what other colours this sand comes in? Also, when looking at the bag about what it contains, what do I have to look out for? Would the guys at lngley bywater know if used for aquarium use? Thx again! Any other Tank pic?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The PFS I have in my tanks (above) is what you will get from Langley By-Water on Hwy #10 in Langley, somewhere around 206th-207th Sts. That's where mine is from. That store sells most of their PFS to aquarists for tank use, and they know that. 
So far as I know, they only carry the white just now. If you're looking for a natural looking beach sand in beige or greyish color, you'll have to try some other stores.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

if you're looking for a more "brown" pool filter sand like a natural beach, check out Imperial Paddock. They have some. Don't remember. When I was looking for the white PFS, I checked them out first and i found their sand was too brown for my liking.

Imperial Paddock Pools Home Page


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Cool, I think I will do it! Just wondering if you guys had to remove a previous substrate before putting the sand. If so, how would you say is the quickest way to remove about 50 lbs of gravel.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I've removed substrate a few times, sand/small gravel i just suck up with a siphon,and clean it out one bucket at a time during a water change. (normally i wouldn't use buckets during a change just for removing substrate)

At one point i had large river stone, i used a dust pan too remove most of the large stuff one scoop at a time, then siphoned out the remaining small stuff. 

NO real easy way too do it lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

okay I'm lost lol maybe it's just me, but your post makes little sense to me or I am just misunderstanding something lol. Pool filter sand is not good for pool parts in general as it's like sand blasting the internals of the equipment if it passes through. Over time sand in a pool filter wears down to where the the granules are small enough to pass through the small holes in the filter elements. Then it's like running glass/small gravel through any equipment. Usually recommended to replace every 7 years to avoid those issues. Hope that helps...... not that I understand what that has to do with *if pool filter sand is safe for aquarium use as a substrate* lol which it is, though once again you don't want it passing through your filters  then again I have no clue why I would answer to what appears to be some kind of spam lol


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I use pool filter sand as substrate in both of my axolotl tanks - it is aesthetically pleasing and I've had no problems!


----------

